# How long does it take to close and transfer



## Railman83 (Oct 10, 2017)

After dealing with the absurdly long transfers of club wyndham plus, both in the title company in getting the deed a the competely unpredictable time it takes Wyndham, I'm trying to time some Worldmark purchases which I understand go much quicker.   

I am trying to purchase so that it is as close to 13 months in advance of when I want to make reservation.

Best guess?


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 10, 2017)

It was 2 months several years ago.  In wmowners forum, there were varying reports, one said 6 months, another said 4 months.  I am in the process of selling mine so I am hoping they back to about 2 months...

You should ask the seller to book it for you.


----------



## Oscar923 (Oct 14, 2017)

My case: I signed a contract to buy a resale on 5/16/2017.  The account was successfully transferred to my name on 10/9/2017.  So roughly you could say it took about 5 months, give or take a week depending on how fast you turn in the transfer document or what level of freight (overnight or regular).


----------



## JohnPaul (Oct 14, 2017)

I won a bid on Ebay on 6/29/17 and my account was combined on 9/1/17.  It appears the purchased account had a September start date (mine is December) which may have influenced the timing.


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 14, 2017)

I agreed to purchase on 6/16.  The transfer is still not completed yet and it is now Oct 14.  I am hoping soon.  Last year, when I purchased, everything completed in under 3 months from the verbal agreement to the Worldmark letter with my new account details.


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 26, 2017)

So, my account was transferred late last week.  So, end to end the transfer took 16 weeks, or 4 months.  Ridiculously long when compared to early this year when it took less than 2 months.


----------



## izzymail (Oct 27, 2017)

Marathoner said:


> So, my account was transferred late last week.  So, end to end the transfer took 16 weeks, or 4 months.  Ridiculously long when compared to early this year when it took less than 2 months.


WOW! I'm waiting for my purchase to close and we hoped it would be done by then end of the year. Based on your timeline it could be late Jan/Feb!


----------



## izzymail (Nov 7, 2017)

Marathoner said:


> So, my account was transferred late last week.  So, end to end the transfer took 16 weeks, or 4 months.  Ridiculously long when compared to early this year when it took less than 2 months.


I just called today and they are currently working on transfer requests submitted on August 2nd...


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 7, 2017)

izzymail said:


> I just called today and they are currently working on transfer requests submitted on August 2nd...


Geez...


----------



## izzymail (Nov 29, 2017)

I was just notified today by the seller that they received the transfer  paperwork and sent it our way. They also said it is a 3-4 week wait once they get it back from us. So far we are at about 10 weeks.


----------



## BevL (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks much for the update.  I won an auction last week on eBay so the update is helpful as to what to expect.


----------



## izzymail (Jan 16, 2018)

We purchased resale, beginning the process on 9/15/17. The documents finally arrived on 11/29 and we sent them back and received tracking confirmation they arrived on 12/8. Called 2 weeks later and they had no record of them, but took down the tracking number to research. Called back a couple weeks later, and they had record of receiving but said would be another 30 days. Complained again to the seller, and the transfer was finally completed within a couple of days on 1/12.

Basically 4 months! I agree that the forms and paperwork are extremely simple. This could not take more than 10 min of actual processing at the initial and secondary times. Obviously a case of severe understaffing and /or neglected technology in this department where there is no financial incentive to be timely.... Sellers who are leaving and resale buyers who will never purchase anything from the developer don't create $$$ other than the $299 fee which they will get no matter how slow they are. 

On another note, I think it could have been worse. The seller was a broker with personal relationships in the department and they called many, many times to escalate and check status. I don't think it would have been completed by now otherwise.

Side note, every representative I spoke with throughout the process was friendly, helpful, and professional. I can't imagine how frustrating it must be for them to be in this department. 

Second side note, even though the transfer is done, my online account is still locked for new reservations. They said to call back if it's not unlocked in a week, and I can make reservations by phone in the meantime. 

Good luck!!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 16, 2018)

I won an eBay auction for WorldMark in mid-October. Even though I had my paperwork signed and sent within a few days, the Seller didn't mail the signed, final paperwork to WorldMark until December 19th. The last word I have is that they're set to check back with Worldmark on January 25 to get the status of things.  So we wait. I'm at the three month mark so far, with no reasonable expectation things will be completed anytime soon.  Astounding, considering the entire document is a one-page transfer of names on a paid-off contract. How hard can that possibly be to change? The anniversary date is August 1st, so the 2017 points are sitting in the account (presumably) not being used.  I'm supposed to get them all once things transfer. The next maintenance fee is due March 1st.  My expectation is things will be done by then, but only time will tell. Luckily, I don't have to pay any fees till things are transferred to my name.

Dave


----------



## BevL (Jan 18, 2018)

I really appreciate these updates.  The account I purchased has points that will expire at the anniversary date in July - but that's seven months after I purchased so I should be okay.  It does seem odd, given it's all internal with Wyndham/Worldmark, not like you're waiting for a deed to register with a county office or anything.  And like Dave, I don't start paying MF until transfer is completed.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 18, 2018)

Mine finally transferred but I can still login using my password.  They are so pathetic.  New owner does not have access.  I alerted the buyer that the account now shows their names and I can still login and they need to call to get it reset.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 22, 2018)

So back in late September we started the process to take over a small account and have it combined with our Account. We paid the Transfer Fee by Fone/Credit Card. Unfortunately it was still in the Seller's Maiden Name. Wyndham Transfer received all the necessary documents from the Seller the first couple days in October to include the Legal Documents to prove the Name Change. It took Wyndham slightly over 2 months to simply change the Seller's name on the Account. Now more than 1.5 months later we have finally received the Transfer Documents from Wyndham via email for our signatures. Unfortunately they made several mistakes. So I have sent the documents back to Wyndham with a detailed email about the corrections that need to be made. Hopefully it will not take another couple months.


----------



## izzymail (Jan 22, 2018)

I will say that I have called in about 4 times so far, and all of the reps have been insanely friendly and genuinely helpful.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 27, 2018)

I received notice on January 26 that my transfer had been completed last week.  I am finally able to log in and use the account.  That means this transfer took just over three months.

Dave


----------

